# Brother called from other side of the state...



## Pipe-Light (Aug 25, 2008)

Said the LT3000 I gave him last year is running for 3 or 4 minutes, then it sounds like it is starving for gas. He changed the fuel filter, but does not know much more. I dont want him to screw it up. I came on here about this motor a while back. 20hp OHV... 

I am guessing a gummed up carb, or too much junk in the gas. Any other thoughts. I too am not much on sm. engines, thus I come here for the help. 

Anyone here need some Boat trailer lights, I invented the pipe-light... Trailer Lights - Boat and Trailer Lights. you can give me a call for a break on the prices if you wish, or email is better..... Sorry if I was not suppose to post the link, i dont sell tractor stuff so I hope no toes are damaged...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Pipe-Light said:


> Said the LT3000 I gave him last year is running for 3 or 4 minutes, then it sounds like it is starving for gas. He changed the fuel filter, but does not know much more. I dont want him to screw it up. I came on here about this motor a while back. 20hp OHV...
> 
> I am guessing a gummed up carb, or too much junk in the gas. Any other thoughts. I too am not much on sm. engines, thus I come here for the help.
> 
> Anyone here need some Boat trailer lights, I invented the pipe-light... Trailer Lights - Boat and Trailer Lights. you can give me a call for a break on the prices if you wish, or email is better..... Sorry if I was not suppose to post the link, i dont sell tractor stuff so I hope no toes are damaged...


 I say you are correct a gummed up carb, and the flywheel may need a good sanding. I would check the plugs, and air filter as well, and make sure it has a good fresh tank of gas.


----------



## DaleZ (Oct 17, 2009)

If the gas cap has a vent it could be blocked.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hard to tell about the tractor- could be anything from bad gas ( stale- water in it) - fuel lines degrading ( debris in filter), gas tank port plugged- as mentioned bad gas cap. Could be a weak fuel pump, crud in the carb.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Hard to tell about the tractor- could be anything from bad gas ( stale- water in it) - fuel lines degrading ( debris in filter), gas tank port plugged- as mentioned bad gas cap. Could be a weak fuel pump, crud in the carb.


 I wonder if he got it fixed?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dunno - ive done that 'sanding' the flywheel trick before- rust does nothing for good contact with the magneto - plus resetting the magneto gap also does wonders- doesnt need to be far from the flywheel.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Dunno - ive done that 'sanding' the flywheel trick before- rust does nothing for good contact with the magneto - plus resetting the magneto gap also does wonders- doesnt need to be far from the flywheel.


 Yep and it doesnt take much moisture for it to rust over.


----------

